

WSU statistician sues seeking Kansas voting machine paper tapes - kldavis4
http://www.kansas.com/news/politics-government/article17139890.html

======
ch
Related: "Time is passed, votes are sealed"
([http://www.kansas.com/news/politics-
government/article174773...](http://www.kansas.com/news/politics-
government/article17477357.html)).

How convenient.

~~~
socialist_coder
Wow, that seems pretty absurd. 5 days and then sealed? Ridiculous.

What is the harm of releasing the paper records? Is there any reasonable
argument for such strict measures?

~~~
a3n
It's good to be king, no matter how small is your kingdom.

------
strictnein
I don't understand this point:

> "Republican primary results showing strong statistical evidence of election
> manipulation in Iowa, New Hampshire, Arizona, Ohio, Oklahoma, Alabama,
> Louisiana, Wisconsin, West Virginia and Kentucky"

Primaries are crazy. There is very low turnout overall, so a few very
motivated candidate campaigns or groups can really swing them and since many
of those groups operate on the local level, they can cause noticeable blips.

In general, statistically weird things happen during elections, because there
are so many possibilities for weird things to happen. For instance, there were
around 60 precincts in Philadelphia that didn't record a single Romney vote.
Those precincts represented over 19,000 votes, and on the surface that would
appear almost statistically impossible. But it isn't really indicative of
anything and can be explained by looking at the demographics of those areas.

------
Shivetya
I was all behind this until a) she only thinks its wrong when Republicans get
more votes and b) when it was not localized to a particular area of Kansas but
instead claimed it nationwide.

as in, how can it be people cannot vote correctly... back to Florida we go

~~~
topkai22
I'm with you on the nationwide aspect- the apparent consistency of the pattern
suggests something non-malicious to me. Coordinating a multi-state election
fraud would be very hard and disastrous if found out. My SWAG at what might be
happening- large precincts end up having long lines, dissuading marginal
voters. As a result, dedicated voters, which according to my politics courses
tend older and Republican, are disproportionately represented in the final
tally.

~~~
topkai22
That being said, it sounds like she should have gotten a review of the rolls
when she asked after the election.

------
Roboprog
This is, or would be, if the data were made available, good news. Either the
machines always tallied within epsilon percent of what is on the audit tapes,
or they made significant errors _either way_ , and we should know about it.

